# Cape San Blas Pig's Bayou



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

We took our yaks and went over to the Cape San Blas Inn for a little anniversary retreat. The inn is on the bay behind Pig's Island of St. Vincent NWR. For the first time we did fairly well fishing. The bayou was full of 6-8 inch trout that would hit anything. I got 1 slot redfish on a skitterpop and 16 in trout on a chartreuse doa the first morning. 2nd day we discovered a great spot for trout at the "entrance' to the bayou where spousal unit caught several keeper trout on a red & white top pup. Bayou was about 3 feet deep at highest tide so we learned that we didn't have to fish right up on the banks like i would think. Strictly catch & release so didn't tke time for fish pics, but the bayou wa spretty in the am.


----------

